# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  "Perse me hiqen postet  e mia  poetike ,perse me eshte bere ban?

## brunilda_it

*"Perse me hiqen postet e mia poetike ,perse me eshte bere ban" ?!?*

*Pershendetje  e  respekte  per ju, miq dhe  artedashes te Forumit  Shqiptar - te  paret ,Ju ,   qe  mbani dhe  i  jepni  shpirt cdo  faqeje  te  ketij  forumi  per t'i  rritur  cilesine  dhe  virtualitetin  per te shkuar me mendjen e komentet  tuaja tek  cdokush... , ...,
por  edhe  ju ,  Administratore  te  tij , qe  duhet te  jeni  pika  mbeshtetese  dhe  "kyce" , per  cdo  poet, krijues , sociolog, analizues , psikolog , mesues , apo  dhe  nje  nxenes  te  thjeshte  qe  kerkon ne  faqet e  ketij  forumi  te  plotesoje  dijet  e tij me  sa me  shume  njohuri ne  cdo  fushe te  Forumit  Shqiptar  apo  dhe  nga  vete  Ju-Administratore   , si  dhe  per ata miq  te  faqes  qe kerkojne  ndihmen  tuaj ,  e  qe  kjo duke  i  dhene  nje  vleresim - gjykimi  kerkesave  te cdo  anetari __ Ju  rrit  prestigjin  tuaj  dhe  normat  njerezore  mes  brezave te ndryshem  te  shoqerise se  sotme !!!
_________
Kam qene e anetaresuar ne Forum qe  prej  vitit 2009  a me  pare , si  ;  brunilda -it , por  me jane hequr postet e  mia  te letersia shqiptare  ( ku gjenden  krijimet e  mia ne  poezi, tercine, shprehje e aforizma, poeme .., ),  si  dhe  ne  faqen  tjeter  tek Shkrimtare  Shqiptare,  si  botuese  me  pervoje  e  15-librave  ne  kete  fushe ! 
....Por  fatekeqesisht , dhe  per  miresine  e  atyre  qe  vene  dore  mbi  poetet   me eshte bere ban disa  here  nga   Shigjeta.

__se   di  ku  qendron  "goma e  shpirtit " qe  ka  bere  keto  veprime duke i  fshire  e  me  bere ban dhe PSE ???
__nuk di  pse   eshte  vene  dore  mbi  emrin tim , mbi   shpirtin e poeteve   e  cila  eshte  njesoj  si te  vesh  dore  mbi  "varrin " e  atyre  qe  si kemi  me  ne  jete !!?

__nuk e  di ku  qendron  padrejtesia  ime ne  hedhjen  e  krijimtarise  sime , ku  per  kete  me  ka  vleresuar  dhe  kritika  letrare , Lidhjet e  Shkrimtareve  brenda  e  jashte  vendit  apo  dhe  poetet  ne  takimet  Poetike, ku jam e ftuar  perhera,  sic  eshte  ai i "Neteve  Korcare" kete  jave  ne  Korce  ( 30-qershor -2 korrik  2012 ) ???

___Une  e  kam  bere  te  ditur ne  faqen e  "Letersise  Shqipatare" , per  lexuesit qe : "Keto  Krijime jane marre  nga   libri im i  14 __"Permbledhja  Poetike "-1   dhe i  di  rregullat  e Forumit !!!

__Kete  e  bera   me  dije  ta  "KUPTONTE  " dhe vete  Shigjeta , per te  mesuar  se  c'permban  nje "Permbledhje  Poetike"  dhe padyshim qe ato poezi do te hidheshiun ne Forum , si cilesimi  me  i  mire e  i  vecante nga  Kritka  Letrare   qe  u  mor  me  10-librat e mi me poezi dhe perzgjodhi  vetem  150-poezi  !!! 

_Perse  duhet  te  me  vihet  ban , kur   une  j'ua  bej  me  dije  dhe   lexuesve  kete   vleresim  qe  vete  kritika  i  cilesoi me  te  bukurat e  te vecantat per  botimin  e  kesaj  Permbledhje  Poetike ?!?

___dhe  domosdo  do  te  jene  te  perseritura pasi  lexuesi  i  rregullt  njihet  me  poezite  me  te  ndjeshme , me te  vecanta  , te  vete  poetes dhe  nuk eshte perseritje , por mbivleresim i dhene nga me te  miret !!!

___PERSE , vall  duhet te  marr une  si  poete  ban , duke u ndjekur  nga  mosmirenjohja dhe  mosrespektimi  qe  te  tjeret e  quajne  sipas  tyre  GABIM apoi  LAJMERIM ...qe me  jane  bere  tashme  si " lajmerim  vdekjeje " !?!

___por  serisht  them , qe  dhe  ne se  ky  do  te  qe  nje  gabim  i  imi  : A  nuk do te  ishte  me  njerezore  marrja  e  nje  mesazhi-komunikues   , se  sa  e  vendosja  e  banit  ne  emrin  tim,  brunilda_it !??

__Nuk e  di, dhe  ju  i  nderuar  ALBO   se  sa  do te  me  kuptoni , apo jeni ne  dijeni  te  ketyre " maktheve''  qe  krijohen  ndaj  poeteve !?
Besoj  ne  mirekuptimin  e cdo  lexuesi  dhe  te  tuaji  i  nderuar , qe  mos  te  behen te  tilla  "ABUZIME "  mbi  kurrizin  tim !!! 

___Duke  gjykuar per  PADREJTESINE  qe me  eshte  bere  do te  me  ndihmonin shume  keshillat  tuaja  dhe  sqarimet  i  nderuar  Albo , apo  dhe  te  te  tjere  lexuesve  qe  e  ndiejne  shqetesimin  tim  teper  njerezor !!!

Ne  shenje  mirenjohjeje  te  mbeshtetjes  qe me  dha  briliana .sh___me respekt  per  ju  te  gjithe  , poetja  ,  brunilda _it !!!*

----------


## EuroStar1

> __nuk di  pse   eshte  vene  dore  mbi  emrin tim , mbi   shpirtin e poeteve   e  cila  eshte  njesoj  si te  vesh  dore  mbi  "varrin " e  atyre  qe  si kemi  me  ne  jete !!?


Lol cfar krahasimi qe i ke bere ! Poezi e gjalle  :pa dhembe:

----------


## elsaa

> Lol cfar krahasimi qe i ke bere ! Poezi e gjalle


Nuk e kuptoj cfare ka ketu per tu zgerdhire. Nuk i ke lexu nej her poezite e saj dhe nuk e di se per cfare bejne fjale... kshuqe mos nderhyj kot vetem sa per te bere nje postim.

Me duket mese e drejte ankesa e goces, dhe me vjen keq qe akoma nuk ka mare nje sqarim. Keshtu largohen nga forumi anetare qe i japin vlere ketij forumi si Poete, Shkrimtere, Mesues etj etj... dhe rrijne ne forum ata qe shajne ofendojne dhe bejn chit chate kot me kot...

----------


## Tipiku

Nese jane Cenuar Te Drejtat e Antarit duhet te Çohet zeri sepse Abuzuesit duhen ndeshkuar nuk mund tja hedhi kaq lehte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## shigjeta

Siç jeni shpjeguar dhe paralajmeruar disa here, mos ri-postoni krijime qe i keni vene me pare neper tema, siç ishin edhe ato te fundit te datave 25 dhe 26 Qershor. 

Beni te sigurt qe krijimet qe sillni te mos jene postuar me pare

----------


## brunilda_it

*
Perse VINI  DORE  PERSERI MBI EMRIN  TIM dhe  me mbyllni temen e hapur?!!
( poetja  brunilda_it )*

*Perseri  e njejta  gje  ndaj  meje---mbyllet  tema  te  cilen po e rihap  perseri nga  vete Shigjeta, e  cila  eshte  ajo  qe me  ka  bere  "ban"_duke  dhene ne kete  teme  dhe  nje   "koment" te  pa arsyetueshem dhe qe si perket asnje pike ne  ate shkrim  ?!!
...dhe  sic  e  shihni  eshte  perseri  ""shigjeta''''', qe  mbart  tere   kete  peshe  te  fajesise  me  mbylljen e  saj  duke  dhene  "koment " sa  per te  kaluar  radhen e  me  tej  "KYCIN  TEMES  SE  MEPOSHTME "  !!!
Respekte dhe  faleminderit  per  miqte  qe  kane  komentuar me pare aty  , por ata qe  te  bien njehere  pas  koke , nuk te  ndahen  deri  ne  grope !!!
poetja  ; brunilda_it !!!
*

"Perse me hiqen postet e mia poetike ,perse me eshte bere ban" ?!?

*Pershendetje e respekte per ju, miq dhe artedashes te Forumit Shqiptar - te paret ,Ju , qe mbani dhe i jepni shpirt cdo faqeje te ketij forumi per t'i rritur cilesine dhe virtualitetin per te shkuar me mendjen e komentet tuaja tek cdokush... , ...,
por edhe ju , Administratore te tij , qe duhet te jeni pika mbeshtetese dhe "kyce" , per cdo poet, krijues , sociolog, analizues , psikolog , mesues , apo dhe nje nxenes te thjeshte qe kerkon ne faqet e ketij forumi te plotesoje dijet e tij me sa me shume njohuri ne cdo fushe te Forumit Shqiptar apo dhe nga vete Ju-Administratore , si dhe per ata miq te faqes qe kerkojne ndihmen tuaj , e qe kjo duke i dhene nje vleresim - gjykimi kerkesave te cdo anetari __ Ju rrit prestigjin tuaj dhe normat njerezore mes brezave te ndryshem te shoqerise se sotme !!!
_________
Kam qene e anetaresuar ne Forum qe prej vitit 2009 a me pare , si ; brunilda -it , por me jane hequr postet e mia te letersia shqiptare ( ku gjenden krijimet e mia ne poezi, tercine, shprehje e aforizma, poeme .., ), si dhe ne faqen tjeter tek Shkrimtare Shqiptare, si botuese me pervoje e 15-librave ne kete fushe ! 
....Por fatekeqesisht , dhe per miresine e atyre qe vene dore mbi poetet me eshte bere ban disa here nga Shigjeta.

__se di ku qendron "goma e shpirtit " qe ka bere keto veprime duke i fshire e me bere ban dhe PSE ???
__nuk di pse eshte vene dore mbi emrin tim , mbi shpirtin e poeteve e cila eshte njesoj si te vesh dore mbi "varrin " e atyre qe si kemi me ne jete !!?

__nuk e di ku qendron padrejtesia ime ne hedhjen e krijimtarise sime , ku per kete me ka vleresuar dhe kritika letrare , Lidhjet e Shkrimtareve brenda e jashte vendit apo dhe poetet ne takimet Poetike, ku jam e ftuar perhera, sic eshte ai i "Neteve Korcare" kete jave ne Korce ( 30-qershor -2 korrik 2012 ) ???

___Une e kam bere te ditur ne faqen e "Letersise Shqipatare" , per lexuesit qe : "Keto Krijime jane marre nga libri im i 14 __"Permbledhja Poetike "-1 dhe i di rregullat e Forumit !!!

__Kete e bera me dije ta "KUPTONTE " dhe vete Shigjeta , per te mesuar se c'permban nje "Permbledhje Poetike" dhe padyshim qe ato poezi do te hidheshiun ne Forum , si cilesimi me i mire e i vecante nga Kritka Letrare qe u mor me 10-librat e mi me poezi dhe perzgjodhi vetem 150-poezi !!! 

_Perse duhet te me vihet ban , kur une j'ua bej me dije dhe lexuesve kete vleresim qe vete kritika i cilesoi me te bukurat e te vecantat per botimin e kesaj Permbledhje Poetike ?!?

___dhe domosdo do te jene te perseritura pasi lexuesi i rregullt njihet me poezite me te ndjeshme , me te vecanta , te vete poetes dhe nuk eshte perseritje , por mbivleresim i dhene nga me te miret !!!

___PERSE , vall duhet te marr une si poete ban , duke u ndjekur nga mosmirenjohja dhe mosrespektimi qe te tjeret e quajne sipas tyre GABIM apoi LAJMERIM ...qe me jane bere tashme si " lajmerim vdekjeje " !?!

___por serisht them , qe dhe ne se ky do te qe nje gabim i imi : A nuk do te ishte me njerezore marrja e nje mesazhi-komunikues , se sa e vendosja e banit ne emrin tim, brunilda_it !??

__Nuk e di, dhe ju i nderuar ALBO se sa do te me kuptoni , apo jeni ne dijeni te ketyre " maktheve'' qe krijohen ndaj poeteve !?
Besoj ne mirekuptimin e cdo lexuesi dhe te tuaji i nderuar , qe mos te behen te tilla "ABUZIME " mbi kurrizin tim !!! 

___Duke gjykuar per PADREJTESINE qe me eshte bere do te me ndihmonin shume keshillat tuaja dhe sqarimet i nderuar Albo , apo dhe te te tjere lexuesve qe e ndiejne shqetesimin tim teper njerezor !!!

Ne shenje mirenjohjeje te mbeshtetjes qe me dha briliana .sh___me respekt per ju te gjithe , poetja , brunilda _it !!!*

----------


## EuroStar1

Si e kerkojne burgun me zor disa

----------


## xfiles

askujt nuk i interesojne temat e tua brunilda, aq me teper nese i ka mbyllur dikush ose jo, keshtu qe ne vend sa te hapesh tema ankese thjesht kontakto me pergjegjesin e forumit, nese nuk gjen aty zgjidhje atehere thjesht largohu.

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk është detyrë e imja të ndërhyj në ankesa të tilla por duhet të nënvizohet diçka që mesa duket është anashkaluar nga ana e juaj që keni hapur këtë temë sërish.

Ankesa juaj u bë edhe ditë më parë dhe tema u mbyll dhe morët përgjigjen mbi problemin tuaj apo mos jemi qorr ne të tjerët?Ishte supermoderatorja shigjeta që të dha përgjigjen konkrete mbi problemin tënd apo e harove që e hape sërish temën? 

Askush nuk ka xhelozi ndaj askujt, fundi fundit forumi është hapësirë virtuale për të gjithë shoqërinë Shqiptare anembanë botës, këtë hapësirë secili mund ta shfrytëzoj për interesa të veta të progresivitetit në lëmi të vet, pra nëse mendon se dikush nga xhelozia të mbyll temat je krejtësisht në trenin e gabuar.

Temat apo postimet tuaja të fshira janë bërë shkaku i përsëritjes së tyre në çdo temë që ju hapni ose postoni, një gjë njihet si parimore në këtë forum, rregulli i mospërsëritjes së postimeve të njëjta pasi nuk jep fryt aq më pak që jep fryt një ankesë e tillë fëmijërore.

shnet.

ps: poashtu sondazhi më ringjall ndjenjat e një ankese me përmasa europiane  :perqeshje:

----------


## javan

O goce, boto. Publikimi dhe shitja te japin vleren reale.

----------


## Dar_di

Desha të shtoj disa fjalë lidhur me këtë problematikë të shfaqur më sipër dhe krahasimi që mund t`i bëjmë kësaj me disa akte të tjera, por jo të ngjashme si kjo dhe mundësinë e alternativave pozitive si pjesë e pasurimit të vazhdueshëm të forumit shqiptar.

Këtu çështja është aq komplekse sa do të mund të dukej në shikim të parë. Në njërën anë qëndron parimi i verdiktit final dhe unit konsistent, ndërsa në anën tjetër pamundësia dhe mosgatishmëria që të vihet në një gjuhë mirëkuptimi të dyanshëm.

Vërej në kronologji të problemit se gatishmëria për t`u mishëruar me normat e forumit dhe udhëzimet, ku më shumë e ku më pak, mbase edhe në pamundësi mosnjohjeje të rregullave funksionale dhe teknike, nuk është e kënaqshme.

Jam përkrah parimit që shkrime të njëjta, të çfarëdo lëmi qofshin ato, të mos përsëriten në tema të forumit. Edhe në këtë rast, ani pse libri i 14 është përmbledhje poezish të zgjedhura nga kritika letrare, nëse ato janë poezi që tashmë i kemi në forum, ripërsëritja e tyre, në qoftë se nuk ka nuanca, konsideroj se është e panevojshme. Mundësia më e mirë do të ishte që në një përmbledhje të shkurtër, brunilda_it, të paraqiste përmbajtjen e librit, vlerësimin kritik letrar dhe vetëm titujt e atyre poezive që i ka përzgjedhur kritika letrare (gjithnjë nëse deri tani janë postuar në forum).

Supermoderatorja, sipas kronologjisë së problemit, ka dhënë njoftime paraprake, rekomandime, këshilla, vërejtje dhe në epilog është përdorë alternativa e fundit; përjashtim permanent. Në krahasim me aktet normative mbi rregulloret e përgjithshme që ka forumi shqiptar, ky veprim ka qenë i ngutshëm. Rregulloret na thonë që në raste të tilla dënimi të jetë me përjashtim të përkohshëm njëjavorë, dyjavorë, njëmujorë e tutje, me qëllimin dashamirës që anëtari/ja të përmirësohet me rastin e rikthimit në forum. Kjo gjë nuk ka ndodhur. 

Tani, gjithnjë mbështetur mbi argumente të rasteve mbi përjashtimet e anëtarëve, në forumin tonë ke ndonjë anëtar që pothuajse në çdo postim përdor gjuhë të pahijshme. Këta, marrin mesazhe këshilluese, marrin vërejtje, përjashtohen përkohësisht disa herë, por prapë nuk janë të gatshëm të përmirësohen. Po këta anëtarë janë ata që kanë përdorë sharje, ofendime e kërcënime ndaj stafit të forumit dhe sot gjezdisin nëpër forum. 

A ishte brunilda_it ajo që përdori gjuhë fyese, fjalor të pahijshëm e kërcënues ndaj stafit të forumit? Me sa shoh nga rrjedha kronologjike e problemit, ajo asnjëherë nuk e bëri këtë gjë. 

Anëtarja brunilda_it, a i ka sjellur deri më tani vlera apo antivlera forumit shqiptar? Vetëdija kolektive do të konsideronte se ajo i ka sjellur vlera forumin shqiptar, me theks të posaçëm nënforumit të letërsisë. 

A e dubloi llogarinë e saj, ndonëse vuajti dënimin permanent disa mujorë? Jo. Por për korrektësi dhe transparencë përdori llogarinë e mikes së saj dhe kërkoi sqarime të nevojshme për aktin e përjashtimit permanent nga forumi. Disa anëtar të tjerë, në raste të tjera nuk kanë vepruar në këtë mënyrë korrektësie, por kanë dubluar llogaritë dhe sot janë në forum.

Në rast se kjo problematikë nuk përmban elemente të tipit të konfliktit personal, unë, si pjesë e këtij stafi të forumit shqiptar, kërkoj nga administratorët Albo dhe Fiori, supermoderatorja shigjeta dhe pjesa tjetër e stafit, të amnistojmë anëtaren brunilda_it dhe t`i mundësojnë asaj rikthimin në forum në rast se ajo zbaton në vazhdim këto kritere:

1.	Mospërsëritja e poezive (dhe të tjera si kjo gjini letrare) në forum, pavarësisht a janë përmbledhje apo jo;
2.	Mospërdorimi i shkronjave të mëdha dhe ngjyrave të shkronjave që u shkaktojnë dëme vizuele lexuesve;
3.	Respektimi i rregulloreve dhe misionit të forumit shqiptar dhe bashkëpunimi tani e tutje me gjithë stafin e tij.

Përshëndetje!

Dar_di

----------


## shigjeta

Dar_di

E shkruar ne nje postim, duket eshte me e kuptueshme per ju, se sa sqarimi ne nje mp. Gjithesesi, po e perseris  per here te fundit edhe nje here shpjegimin per gjithe lexuesit dhe te interesuarit e kesaj teme. 

Anetarja eshte sqaruar, shpjeguar, paralajmeruar me 10-tra here per 2 vite rresht para se te vihej ne ban perfundimtar. Per kete komunikim kane dijeni administratoret e forumit. Edhe shansi i perseritur qe iu dha pak dite me pare, dy postimet e  bera ishin krijime qe ishin postuar ne po te njejten teme, vetem nje faqe me pare. Asnje nuk ka kohe te tepert te shpjegoj te njejtat gjera pafundesisht.

Letersia, si pjese e artit, prek lexuesin ne menyra te ndryshme. Secili lexues ben perzgjedhjen vete se cilat krijime apo postime do te lexoj e rilexoj, ne baze te interesave, pelqimeve dhe shijeve qe ka. Nqs cdo anetar do te sillte e ri-sillte te njejtat postime, forumi do te behej i merzitshem, sado te bukura apo te vecanta te ishin keto. 

Nese anetarja ne fjale deshiron te bej nje reklame ne forum per krijmtarine e saj, ekziston nje procedure reklamimi per te cilen mund te kontaktoj me administratoret. 

Pershendetje

----------

